# building KA-T, need help!



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey all, working on my zenki 240, got the radiator fixed, now have about 700 saved up. i need to know, what all do you need to build a KA-t? so far ive been told ineed:
turbo exhaust manifold
turbine
BOV or wastegate
boost controller
turbo timer
oil lines
custom piping
intercooler

i was going to instead of getting an intercooler, making a pipe go from the intake side of the turbo to a custom ram air intake to the passenger-side gap of the front bumper. would this work, and is there anything else im going to need?thanks


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

This is what my setup is running:

T3/T4 Turbo
Frount Mount Intercooler
All Mandrel Bent Intercooler Piping
Couplers
Blow off Valve
Wastegate
A'pexi SAFC2
Boost Gauge
Oil Pressure Gauge
Air / Fuel Ratio Gauge
Walbro Fuel Pump
5 Bolt Turbo Flange
Custom Made Downpipe (courtesy of meineke)
Battery Reloaction Kit
Oil Feed Lines
Vacuum Lines

So far ive spent about $2700. I still need to get in installed ($400) and go get it tuned at a dyno ($225). Altogether with that I'll be up around $3200.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

tme1129 said:


> turbo exhaust manifold
> turbine
> BOV *and* wastegate
> boost controller* - just use the wastegate spring*
> ...


using a cold air intake like you said will work on a turbo car but it is NO REPLACEMENT for an intercooler, you need to do some more reasurch on what it takes or your going to have issues. Your comment alone of "wastegate or BOV" shows you have no clue, and thats OK, but you need to before you start buying products.

Probably the biggest thing your going to need to learn about is FUEL MANAGEMENT, thats a good place to start.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

fuel management is what i have been working on for the past two weeks before i get my install.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

and what have you come up with?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

Walbro Fuel Pump
370cc SR Injectors
Apexi SAFC2
Air / Fuel Gauge


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

tme1129 said:


> hey all, working on my zenki 240, got the radiator fixed, now have about 700 saved up. i need to know, what all do you need to build a KA-t? so far ive been told ineed:
> turbo exhaust manifold
> turbine
> BOV or wastegate
> ...


Turbo Manifold
Turbo
BOV
Wastegate (Internal or External depends on turbo and manifold)
Oil Lines
Intercooler Piping
Intercooler (can get away without with less than 180 rwhp)
FMU (definately not best suggestion, if using stock injectors)
SAFC2 or Emanage (fuel control)
370cc or bigger (steal off an SR)

Think that abou wraps up what you need, you can cut costs by running a internal wastegate. Make sure you buy a manifold that will work appropriately, or you can always cap the wastgate hole until you get a turbo that needs a external. (not the best suggestion)


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

chrislis said:


> Walbro Fuel Pump
> 370cc SR Injectors
> Apexi SAFC2
> Air / Fuel Gauge


Save yourself the headache since you are new and purchase a JWT Ecu, no dyno time and it takes care of you timing issues at higher (>8psi) boost levels.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

tme1129 said:


> hey all, working on my zenki 240, got the radiator fixed, now have about 700 saved up. i need to know, what all do you need to build a KA-t? so far ive been told ineed:
> turbo exhaust manifold
> turbine
> BOV or wastegate
> ...


waste your time on the ka find more and more problems finally get it running then have a little fun with the boost then find more problems with it finally wise up and BUY A SR


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Really, thats funny for $2500 out the door i have a KAT that put down 241whp and 303ft/lbs on the dyno, street tuned for 230 and 270 and i have had zero problems. 

Maybe i should wise up and buy an SR?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

the only swap i think i would do would be an RB26. since i have that much money and all. Buuuut I dig KA-T!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

iconic power said:


> waste your time on the ka find more and more problems finally get it running then have a little fun with the boost then find more problems with it finally wise up and BUY A SR


Funny you should bring that up.

Here's a quick theory. I'll cover two...Budget and say 400 RWHP. These prices are including that you are doing the work, and you are knowledgeable enough to do so. Outsourcing your welding or doing it yourself will not be factored in.

Budget: Say about 200 rwhp

.........................KA24DET.................................SR20DET
Turbo...................Z31 T3........$100-$150................Stock
Turbo Manifold......JGS Precision $150 DIY..........Stock
Downpipe.............Custom....$100 DIY................Stock
Wastegate...........Internal.................................Stock
Fuel Management SAFC2.....$200 used................Stock ECU
Injectors..............370cc SR....$100 used............Stock 370 cc
Intercooler...........Volvo FMIC $50-$100 used......Stock Sidemount
Intercooler Piping Custom.....$120 DIY.................Stock
BOV....................1g DSM......$60........................Stock
Oil Lines..............JGS Precision.....$100 ..............Stock
Fuel Pump...........Walbro 255 $90.................... Walbro 255 $90

Right about $1000 for the KA...........Average around $2500-4000 Depending on condition

Say this is for 400 RWHP Build Lists: Personally I would air on the side of caution for these things, and build both blocks. I know SR guys will whine, so I'll cater to those that like to run on the ragged edge of the envelope.
...........................................KA24DET...........................SR20DET
Turbo T3/T04E 50 Trim Stg 3,,,,,$600.............................Same
Turbo Manifold GroundZero.....$700........Peak Boost.....$900 
Intercooler 24x12x3 Core.........$300.............................$300
Intercooler Piping......DIY............$120................DIY........$120
Downpipe..................DIY...........$100.................DIY.......$100
BOV..........................Tial...........$200................Tial........$200
Wastegate.................Tial...........$200..................Tial.........$200
Injectors.................720cc.........$350..................720cc.....$350
Fuel Management JWT............$600..................JWT.......$600
Z32 MAF...................................$120.............................$120
Oil Lines..................JGS............$80...............................Stock 
Pistons.........Wiseco..................$500..............................Stock
Rods.......................................Stock.............................Stock
Various Rebuild Parts...............$300..............................Stock
Machine Work..........................$300
Importing motor..........................................................$2500

Total......................................$4470.............................$5390

Draw your own conclusions, now for the SR boys I understand you like to run like say a GT2871R, but that's $1200. It would eliminate the external wastegate and new manifold though. Which would bring the price down just a little.

Don't ever say I haven't done anything this just wasted an hour of my life.=)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i will laugh at you when your stock internalled SR bends a rod or melts a piston


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

off topic, im about to boost the ka and was wondering what kind of a/f ratio #s i should be around.

fuel management mods
sr 370s (cleaned + flow tested)
walbro 255
afc2
wondering if i should get a wideband or spend the money on the dyno
(found a new wideband for 250shipped)

if I get the wideband I will know if im running to rich or to lean so I was hoping I could get some help here.

thanks

Hector


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i would do dyno one way or another, you're not gonna be able to tune your car as accurate to perform half as good as they can. just dont go to a BS dyno. make sure you know if they do good work first.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

if you understand how to tune a SAFC and know what knock sounds like buy the wideband, its a worthwhile investment, if not spend the cash at the dyno. Street tunes on your setup is fine. You hould of course get to a dyno eventually.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

i really havent heard of any problems with ka-t on the stock oil pump..have any of you?? Looks like I may just take the ride to a dyno and buy a wideband later...Hmm now I might just find a used nitrous kit to buy or a boost controller/turbo timer...


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i do not like nitrous. personally.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you need to control the turbo you have and run more boost with better fuel management before you start throwing NO2 into the mix.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

why would you go nitrous? i really dont think it's worth the risk unless you're applying for Three fast More Furious.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

chrislis said:


> why would you go nitrous? i really dont think it's worth the risk unless you're applying for Three fast More Furious.


a small 35-50 shot to cool all that hot air down of course


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

^ not worth the hassle, either methenol injection, or a properly sizied intercooler will do a better job. Regardless you shouldnt be adding methanol or no2 with such a basic setup. Do things the right way first.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

just drop in a T and get that thing up to 500+ hp, trust me, the person running next to you isn't gonna care what kinda NOS the car has. :fluffy:


----------

